# 2005 X3 miss/stutter with no codes need advice



## HH0 (12 mo ago)

just purchased car with 69K miles. I has a miss or stutter that I am not sure how to research and wonder if anyone has suggestions as to how to proceed. The cold start works best if I turn the key for about 10 seconds before turning the rest of the way and it starts right up. If I just try to start from cold without the hesitation at key location 2 it has to crank for a while before the fuel is pressurized (my guess). It idles at about 11-1200 for 10-15 seconds and drops to 1000 and it has what feels like a miss and you can feel the car shake for a couple of seconds and then the idle drops to about 800 and runs smoothly. The driving issue is when you apply the throttle to about 3/4 (like to enter a freeway) and the miss happens. If I floor the throttle it goes away or if I back off the throttle the miss stops. Normal stop and go or steady driving acceleration doesn't not cause any detectable miss or stutter. I have a Foxwell BMW scanner and there are no codes of any kind. Not sure where to start looking with no error indications.


----------

